# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  هل نسيت كلمة السر للدخول الى ايميلك ؟بكبسة زر واحدة تحصل عليه

## Abdoxx

*هل نسيت كلمة السر للدخول الى ايميلك ؟بكبسة زر واحدة تحصل عليه


أعزائي و أحبائي :اقدم لكم برنامج:


mspass



و ذو فائدة عظيمة جدا جدا جدا
و خطير و رهيب و رائع
أخي هل نسيت كلمة المرور الى صندوك البريد
مهما كان نوعه ... طيب لا تهتم و لا تغتم
فقط ضغطة واحدة على البرنامج و تكون عندك كل ايملاتك
مع كلمات السر كمان


إهداء الى كل من أضاع كلمة المرور


بس ما بعطيك البرنامج ... إلا أذا قيمت الموضوع
أو شاركت و لو بكلمة

ملخص عمل البرنامج ... عرض جميع كلمات المرور التي كتبت على الجهاز

لتحميل البرنامج اضغط على كلمة لا إله إلا الله

لا إله إلا الله*

----------


## hope

*يااســلام علييه* 

*عندي ايميل قديم ناسيه كلمة المرور والحين طلعها ليي مشكوور اخووي ..*

*يعطيك الف عـاافيـه ,,*

*لاعدمنـا جدديك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## صالح 48

أحسنت أخي abdoxx
يبدو انه برنامج مميز
هل ممكن ان تذكر لنا كيف يعمل
لأاني لم أفهم كيفية عمله
و السلام
مع تقيم

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو
خيوو
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه
بس ياريت
تشرح  الطريقه
تحياتي

----------


## بريط

*شكرا على الموضوع*
* تحياتي بربط*

----------


## بريط

ممكن تعطيني الشرح

----------


## ibrahem

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمو على البرنامج 

بس جربته من قبل وما عرفت له 

تح ــــــــــــــــياتي

----------


## زهرة الوفاء

شكرا لك موضوع 
رائع

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكور على موضوع حلووووووو

----------


## abu_jawad

مشكور وماقصرت

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووووووووووووو*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يسلموووووووووو 

يعطيك الله العافية وما قصرت

----------


## عطور

بس كيف يعمل البرنامج

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

يوجد  فايروس خطر في البرنامج

والحمد لله اني مركب انتي فيروس الذي اكتشف حصان الطرواده

فارجوا التأكد قبل وضع الموضوع


تحياتي لك وشكرا

----------


## الــــنـــاري

طريقة عمل البرنامج بسيطة وهي 
كالاتي 
اول ماتفك الضغط بيطع عندك داخل الملف 

نختار الوسطية وبعدين
بيطع عندنا هيك

بهذي الطريقة طلع لي كل الايميلات المفتوحة من جهازي بس مادري ليه ولا ايميل حق احد من اصحابي طلع ههههه
المهم هذا الي طلع عندي وتمنى تزبط معاكم الطريقة

وبنسبة لكلام الاخ كميل
انا ما اكذبه  ولاكن كل البرامج الي كذا تدخل في السستم
يعني بقول البرنامج المكافح انه فيروس 

الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## وردة اليوم

مشكوره على البرنامج بس ابي الشرح حق البرنامج

----------


## ساجدة لربها

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
انا نزلت البرنامج بس الملف الي تضغط عليه عشان يطلعو الايميلات 
ماقدر افتحه

----------


## صفآء الروح

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## R2008

يعطيك الفين عاااااااااااااااااافية

----------


## محمد التربينى

شكررررررررررررا يا مان

----------


## جـــــــــوري

يسلموووويعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلموووو

----------


## wisamm

مشكور على هالبرنامج الاكثر من رائع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووا اخوي الناري

----------


## مظلوم يا حسين

> *هل نسيت كلمة السر للدخول الى ايميلك ؟بكبسة زر واحدة تحصل عليه
> 
> 
> أعزائي و أحبائي :اقدم لكم برنامج:
> 
> 
> mspass
> 
> 
> ...



هذا خطير ولكنه مفيد لمن ينعم بالنسيان

مشكور أخوي

----------


## بنت البحاري

يسلمووووووو

----------


## اصالة الشرق

يسلموووخيووالله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## مجيد1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## صفية

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## الطيف المسافر

راءع يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ابو السوم

شكرا اخي على البرامج


                     واشاء

----------


## ابو السوم

شكرا اخي على هذا البرنامج

          وانشاء اله يفيدني

----------


## زبيديه

feee faaaaaaaaaaaayroooooooooooooooooos:@

----------


## thelion

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## علي pt

مشكور وما قصرت

إن شاء الله استفيد منه - ايميلي السابق

----------


## علي pt

طلعت عندي نفس النافذة بس ماطلعت الباسوردات ؟؟


والايميل اللي ابغاه ما طلع ضمن القائمة ...

----------


## fawazi

الف الف شكر

----------


## فاطمة الروح

تسلم ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## rewan

ياااااااااااااا جماعة حد يقولنا ازاى بيشتغل !!!!!!

----------


## rewan

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟
؟؟
؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yousifyousif

> *هل نسيت كلمة السر للدخول الى ايميلك ؟بكبسة زر واحدة تحصل عليه*
> 
> 
> *أعزائي و أحبائي :اقدم لكم برنامج:*
> 
> 
> *mspass*
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks God bless you

----------


## منى قلبي

يعطيك العافية ..

يسلموو ..

----------


## الكناني2

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله

----------


## علي الدراجي

تسلمووووون شكرا لكم

----------


## الذهبي الذهبي

اذا ممكن صاحب الموضوع 

يشرح طريقة تشغيله والاستفاده منه

دمت في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## حلاي غير الكل

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو
موضوع جدا رائع

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة يا خوي ومشكور

----------


## حكاية حب

مرحباآ برناآمج عجييب أني فهمت شرح الأخوو بس كيف الحين اطلع الرقم من وووين يعني !

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*رآئع* 
*تسلم*

----------


## روح الحزن

صج البرنامج في فايروس؟

----------


## Rose of Karbala

يعطيك العافية يارب

----------


## احب كربلاء23

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## bnx911

###################

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اخــ/ ـت  bnx911   قانون المنتدى يمنع وضع الايميلات

والا خلال بالقانون يعرض عضويتك للإيقاف

----------


## esamn1

thankuery nice

----------


## kh7080

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*يعطيك الف عافيه* 
*اني بجررب وان ضبظ ورجع بريدي*
*ارجع اكرر لك الشكرر والتقدير على البرنامج*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*اخوي مافادني بشئ* 
*طلع لي كلمات المرور اللي اعرفها والبريد اللي نسيته* 
*ماطلع* 
*ياليت ادا تعرف طريقه ثانية ويا البرنامج*
*لان نسيت البريد البديل والسؤال السري ادخله يقول لي خطاء* 

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## سولار

البرنامج جدا جدا جدا راااااائع من زمان ادور على شي يفتح ايميلي يعطيك الف عافيه 
على هيك برنامج

----------

